# Injectors



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

NEW Fleece Performance Chevy Diesel Cruze Injector Set (COMING SOON) Fleece Performance Engineering, Inc.: Innovating Diesel Performance

Found these bad boys


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ANy idea how easy injectors are to replace on this car?


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Whats the point? Unless you can increase rail pressure this won't do much. The ECU will detune to stock perameters unless you can tune it.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

David1 said:


> Whats the point? Unless you can increase rail pressure this won't do much. The ECU will detune to stock perameters unless you can tune it.


You can tune it.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

It will still be slow..


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

David1 said:


> It will still be slow..


If a diesel will still be slow with a tune and added fuel. What does that make your gasser?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been eyeing these for a while. You really can't take advantage of them until we get a turbo upgrade...


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Injectors look easy to swap


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I want the tune but we will see, its like 700 bucks.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> I want the tune but we will see, its like 700 bucks.


Danny and I both have ours tuned...I feel like it was worth every cent.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

RascalMafia said:


> Danny and I both have ours tuned...I feel like it was worth every cent.


What kind of #'s are you making?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I did a dyno run with the 50hp tune and pulled a 182/320 at the wheels.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Fuel economy differences on the tune? Also, getting more regens?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Danny5-when you got the tune did you notice the turbo lag go away or get any better? We are at 5000 miles and from idle to about 2k there is a big lack in power and you can really feel it when the turbo finally spools up. Just wondering if the tune changed that at all.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> Fuel economy differences on the tune? Also, getting more regens?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


May be the same? It's hard to tell. My unofficial attempts have said 1mpg better, but when I am not trying, I get a LOT worse. The go pedal is just too much fun. 



DJSW said:


> Danny5-when you got the tune did you notice the turbo lag go away or get any better? We are at 5000 miles and from idle to about 2k there is a big lack in power and you can really feel it when the turbo finally spools up. Just wondering if the tune changed that at all.


Yes, the tune helps ENORMOUSLY in this area. Fleece quotes TQ gains of over 100ft/lbs below 2k rpm. The only lag I get now is due to the computer limiting torque at launch to help save your transmission. It's actually quite common that the tires will spin after I have moved about a car length. lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

just incase you didnt know, diesel runs the 40hp tune not the 50hp


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> just incase you didnt know, diesel runs the 40hp tune not the 50hp


 You must mean Danny5. No tune on mine.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, yea I meant danny5.


----------

